
The True Value Of Social Networks: The 2009 Updated Model - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/04/the-true-value-of-social-networks-the-2009-updated-model/
======
ieatpaste
It would be interesting to see the same model with revenue and profits
instead.

